# UV Maps für Texturen...



## SonMiko (11. April 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mit einem 3D Programm etwas nettes "designt", dann mit dem Texture Editor ein UV-Snapshot gespeichert, in Photoshop geöffnet und bemalt.
Dummerweise obliegt mir die "Fähigkeit", wie wahrscheinlich auch jedem anderen normalen Menschen, in die kleinen Kästchen etwas mit perspektivischer genauigkeit einzuzeichnen - Was ich sagen will: Alles was ich einzeichne ist am Endeffekt auf meinem Model total verzerrt. Gibts irgendwie einen Algorhytmus welcher aus den verzerrten Quadraten normale macht, so dass man diese "bemalen" kann und diese dann im nachhinein samt "bemalung" verzerrt?

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## TeQs (12. April 2007)

Such mal in der Photoshophilfe nach "Perspektive", wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, ist es das was du suchst.


----------



## SonMiko (12. April 2007)

Hm das bringt nicht viel leider...
Ich poste mal eine Datei, dann siehst du das Problem vielleicht.
(Ich seh grad man sieht die feinen Linien im Thumbnail-Preview nicht,
einfach mal anklicken dann sieht man sie.)


----------



## Muster Max (13. April 2007)

Hallo SonMiko,

Dein Problem liegt glaube ich darin, dass Du bei Deiner UV-Map ja keine Tiefen-
Koordinaten in einem Format speichern kannst die Photoshop verarbeiten kann.
Das bedeutet, Photoshop weiß nicht in wie weit es die Texturen verzerren muss
damit hinterher, wenn Deine Texturen wieder auf Deinem 3D-Objekt liegen, es
diese perspektivisch korrekt darstellen kann.

Ein Lösungsansatz wäre hier erst einmal korrekte Mapping-Koordinaten zu generieren.
Das geht bei einfachen Formen mit einem UVW-Map-Modifikator. Wenn Deine Modelle
komplizierter werden ist es jedoch nicht ganz so einfach. Der Punkt hierbei ist aber, das
Du dazu erst einmal im 3D-Forum nachforschen solltest wie Du am geschicktesten für
Dein 3D-Modell die Mapping-Koordinaten generierst.

Leider hast Du nicht angegeben mit welchem 3D-Programm Du  Arbeitest vielleicht könnte
man Dir dann schon weiterhelfen. Bei Cinema 4D gibt es für diese Aufgabe zum Beispiel
Bodypaint das Dir diese Aufgabe abnimmt. Und ich glaube auch mit der neusten
Photoshopgeneration ist es möglich 3D-Modelle direkt in Photoshop zu importieren und
dort die Texturen zu bearbeiten. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass Du bereits über die 
neuste Photoshopversion [CS3 extended] verfügst.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## SonMiko (13. April 2007)

Hi...

Hab schon mit einem Entwickler von Adobe San Jose telefoniert.
Mein Vater kennt dort jemanden persönlich - was ich auch nicht wusste.
Dort wurde mir genau das gesagt was Du auch grad meintest:
CS3 verfügt wohl über Möglichkeiten ähnlich wie die von Bodypaint.
Wir mussten noch lachen, da ich mein Problem schilderte so gut es ging (auf englisch),
und er meinte das es schon ein ein Zufall ist das genau bei CS3 die Funktionen eingebaut worden sind.

Naja bringen tuts mir nicht viel - zwar wird mein Vater bestimmt eine Lizenz für CS3 erhalten, aber ich muss meiner CS2-Schüler Lizenz treu bleiben...

Ich werd mich nach anderen Programmen umschauen und auch mal im 3D Forum meine Frage posten - mit den bisher gewonnenen Erkenntnissen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Muster Max (13. April 2007)

Das klingt prima, auch wenn es noch nicht die vollständige Lösung Deines
Problems gewesen ist, freut es mich immer zu hören jemandem wenigstens
einwenig weiter geholfen zu haben.

Liebe Grüsse auch an Deinen Vater und natürlich San Jose


----------



## TeQs (15. April 2007)

Ich hab ja die Beta von CS3 getestet, die man sich bei labs.adobe.com herunterladen kann (2 Tage Trial). Da ich es vor 2 Wochen ausprobiert habe, hab ich ganz vergessen, das ich ein Weinglas die ganze Zeit lustig Texturiert habe . Die Ergebnisse waren Prima, obwohl... ein Weinglas ist ja nicht wirklich komplex


----------

